# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Cần tách lời bài hát

## dongoclinh

mình có bản nhạc bây giờ muốn tách lời riêng nhạc riêng. ai có chiêu nào hay phần mềm nào hay chỉ cho mình với.
định dạng cho mọi loại nhạc
thanks!

----------


## tranviettuanit

có nhiều cách bạn ạ, nhưng mà nói trước, dường như tất cả đều có tạp âm (có thể 1 ít hoặc là rất nhiều đó).
ở đây mình xin giới thiệu bạn 1 cách nhá.
*tách lời bài hát là mong muốn của rất nhiều những người yêu âm nhạc trên toàn thế giới. bạn có thể dùng phần mềm xử lý âm thanh rất chuyên nghiệp tên goldwave của hãng cùng tên tại mỹ sẽ đáp ứng được yêu cầu của người sử dụng. . phần mềm này có thể xử lý âm thanh riêng từng kênh trái hay phải, hiệu chỉnh âm sắc bằng equalizer, trộn kênh, lọc tiếng ồn, cắt hoặc thêm khoảng lặng ở đầu và cuối bài nhạc nên có thể giúp bạn tạo các bản nhạc dạng karaoke hay tách tiếng ca khỏi phần nhạc đệm.
hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm goldware tách riêng lời hát và nhạc nền (mới nhất v5.20 tại trang chủ)

http://www.goldwave.com/downloads/gwave520.exe
user id: nfllqhk3f
license: nu3ra3fkr

http://www.vnpower.org/forums/ipb_se...a19/gwave520

âm thanh stereo được phân bố giống hệt nhau trên 2 kênh âm thanh trái phải. nếu biến âm thanh này thành mono bằng cách đảo ngược một trong hai kênh âm thanh rồi đem trộn vào kênh còn lại, giọng hát sẽ biến mất. về mặt lý thuyết, công việc này khá đơn giản nhưng thực tiễn đã chứng minh là kết quả không như ta vẫn mong muốn, tuy nhiên, “có còn hơn không” trong khi chờ đợi một giải pháp tốt hơn.

sau khi tải phần mềm goldwave, quá trình giải nén sẽ kéo dài khoảng 2-3 phút. sau đó, bạn thực hiện theo các bước sau:

1. chọn file nhạc gốc: click file/ open. lưu ý là goldwave phiên bản mới nhất 5.20 chỉ hỗ trợ một số định dạng file nhất định là .wav, .mp3, .snd, .xac, .aif, .afc, .au, .voc, và .iff. đây là nhược điểm mà goldwave sẽ dần khắc phục trong các phiên bản sau.

2. chọn kênh trái: click edit/ channel/ left.

3. copy kênh trái: click edit/ copy. sau đó click edit/ paste new. một cửa sổ con sẽ xuất hiện trong cửa sổ làm việc của bạn với tên mặc định là untitled1.

4. chọn kênh phải: click edit/ channel/ right.

5. copy kênh phải: click edit/ copy. sau đó click edit/ paste new. một cửa sổ con sẽ xuất hiện trong cửa sổ làm việc của bạn với tên mặc định là untitled2.

6. đảo kênh trái: click vào cửa sổ untitled1, click effects/ invert, sau đó click edit/ copy.

7. trộn kênh trái đã trộn vào kênh phải: click vào cửa sổ untiltled2. sau đó click edit/ mix.

8. lưu lại file đã tạo: click edit/ save as.

với goldwave, bạn có thể tạo cho mình những nhạc chuông điện thoại đặc sắc “không đụng hàng”, hoặc dùng để luyện hát và biến máy tính mình thành một phòng thu âm tại gia.


//===========================
nếu các bạn không hài lòng với chương trình trên thì có thể dùng thử cool edit pro ^^**


download phần mềm cool edit pro rồi cài đặt theo thứ tự (bắt buộc phải cài đủ crack nếu ko chương trình sẽ chạy ko đc hoặc ko đủ chức năng):

link : http://www.ziddu.com/download/267206...crack.zip.html
hoặc link : http://www.click-now.net/downloads03.htm (name: team ror s/n: 200-00-rd5mddy9)

* lưu ý: trong file trên đã bao gồm cả file crack, sau khi cài đặt xong phần mềm thì nhớ cài file crack 


//==================================

hướng dẫn sử dụng cool edit pro :​
bước 1 : sau khi cài đặt và đăng ký bản quyền bạn mở cài phần mềm này lên , khi mở ra nó sẽ có hình thù như thế này



bước 2 : bạn click vào chữ files phần bên trái của cái phần mềm này



bước 3 : chọn beat ( instrumental ) mình muốn hát cùng 



bước 4 : xong click vào đây hoặc ấn phím f12 để ra bảng các bài hát



bước 5 : chọn track 1 , chuột phải rồi chọn insert để đưa beat ( instrumental ) vào track 1 này , muốn di chuyển cái beat ( instrumental ) thì hãy giữ nguyên chuột phải để di chuyển sang trái hoặc sang phải , lên hoặc xuống



bước 6 : bắt đầu vào công việc thu âm , xuống dưới track 2 , click nút r màu đỏ để ghi nhận là mình sẽ record cái giọng mình ( nút s màu vàng là solo có tác dụng bật nguyên 1 track đấy mà mình click vào , nút m màu xanh là mute sẽ tắt âm thanh của đoạn track mình click vào ) . sau đó bạn click vào nút đỏ chỗ chữ màu đỏ click here và mũi tên trên ảnh minh họa , khi thu âm bạn có thể thu track 2 tiếp theo 1 đoạn rồi đoạn track 3 bạn click nút r đỏ để thu đoạn tiếp cũng được , nhưng nhớ là thu đoạn nào xong phải tắt nút r đỏ đi không sẽ bị thu đè lên đoạn track đấy



bước 7 : sau khi đã thấy hoàn chỉnh rồi thì bạn click vào file góc trên cùng màn hình rồi chọn save mixdown as để xuất ra tệp mp3 , wav... của bài mình đã thu ở trên , còn save session as để mình lưu lại tệp của các track còn nguyên và khi mở lên nó vẫn còn trong trạng thái có thể sửa chữa được các đoạn mình thu chưa được như ý




//================================

kỹ thuật xử lý tiếng ồn / nhiễu - noise reduction effect​


dùng để khử tiếng ồn, tiếng nhiễu do mic gây ra, không nên áp dụng với những mic rẻ tiền dưới 100 nghìn đồng(như mic ở cái headphone) vì nó sẽ làm lạc tiếng hát.

step 1: sau khi thu xong, giao diện cool edit sẽ trông giống như thế này (bây giờ đang là ở "multitrack view")

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 640x512.

step 2: trước hết bấm lại 1 lần vào nút "r" để chắc chắn cái track bạn thu không bị xáo trộn gì. (lưu ý thấy cái track mà mình record đang từ màu đỏ chuyển thành màu xanh)

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 640x512.

step 3: sau đó chọn "file" -> "save session as" để save cái session này lại (trong trường hợp sau này có edit nhiều mà chán quá, vẫn luôn có thể load lại bản nhạc mà mình record originally ) **step này tuỳ mọi người, thích thì làm, còn nếu không cũng chả sao**

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 640x512.

step 4: double-click vào cái track bạn vừa mới record xong, nó sẽ quay ra "edit view"

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 640x512.

step 5: highlight đoạn đầu bài hát (thường 1 bài hát bao giờ cũng có nhạc dạo đầu mà mình không hát gì), rồi chọn "apply silence", làm tương tự như vậy với những đoạn nghỉ trong bài hát

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 960x768.

step 6: sau đó, chọn "noise reduction", sẽ hiện ra 1 box khác, bạn bấm vào "get profile from selection"

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 640x512.

step 7: gõ số 1 vào cái ô mà tớ khoanh tròn đỏ đỏ , rồi bấm ok là xong **lưu ý: có thể dùng cách khác. cái thanh mà tớ *, dí chuột vào rồi move lên move xuống được để chỉnh level of noise to reduce theo ý mọi người muốn được. cái dòng màu vàng là độ ồn (noise level) của bài hát của bạn, chỉnh làm sao để cho nó thấp hơn cái dòng màu đỏ là được

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 640x512.

//============================

thu âm giọng hát của bạn bằng cool edit pro​


1.chuẩn bị:
dù bạn chọn sử dụng phần mềm nào thì trước khi record, bạn vẫn phải tiến hành bước kiểm tra và chuẩn bị chỉnh âm thanh 
- vào start/programs/accessories/entertainment/volume control
- chọn options/properties.
- sau đó chọn tiếp tiếp recording và microphone như hình:



- chọn tiếp microphone



sau khi download cool edit về một số bạn vẫn chưa sử dụng được vì có một số chức năng được đánh dấu.
chọn view-> dánh dấu những mục sau:

1.show session properties
2.show track properties
3.show transport buttons
4.show zoom buttons
5.show time window
6.show sel/view controls
7.show level meters

bắt đầu thu âm : 

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.

một điều cũng hết sức quan trọng đó là cách tăng giảm tone của nhạc

các bạn hãy vào effects --->time/pitch --->stretch-----> chọn cách tăng giảm ở chỗ transpose lựa chọn # hoặc b tùy theo ý thích của bạn là tăng hay giảm. lưu ý là hay tích vào pitch shift (preserves tempo) để đảm bảo tốc độ nhạc không thay đổi.*

----------

